# 20/20 Video #2: Fritz, Rossignol and Rape Victim



## Clem_Shady

Part 2: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Paging Woody:*

Woody, please return to the crisis center immediately.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Woody, please return to the crisis center immediately.



I saw this for the first time a few weeks ago. I wonder if anyone besides Fritz would call that woman trash, and a liar. Instead of States Attorney, he should be a Registed Sex Offender. I don't care how long ago it happened because he hasn't been any better a man since than he was then.
Those of you who say you will vote for this man because you don't like the messengers who tell the story about his life of crime, corruption, and arrogance will hopefully do so with a clear conscience. I couldn't.


----------



## struggler44

I wonder why Fritz would require a .5 million dollar fund be put aside for him to take the poly? Why wouldn't you do it to try and put to rest the allegations? There's something about his interview that gives me the heebe jeebees. If I were accused of it I would take the poly to clear myself, that or I would throw up a smoke screen and trash the accusers morals.......


----------



## Clem_Shady

struggler44 said:


> I wonder why Fritz would require a .5 million dollar fund be put aside for him to take the poly? Why wouldn't you do it to try and put to rest the allegations? There's something about his interview that gives me the heebe jeebees. If I were accused of it I would take the poly to clear myself, that or I would throw up a smoke screen and trash the accusers morals.......



The $500,000 request is like a slapsuit. Fritz knew Rossignol didn't have the money, so it was easy to make the threat.

Did you see the quick smile on Fritz's face at 3 minutes and 13 seconds into the video as he was trashing the woman?

I would say after looking at the victim that she suffers from PTSD (post traumatic stress syndrome).


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Part 2: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.



Saint Mary's County  - You have shown what you think of Gang Rapists, and Corrupt State's Attorney's 3 times now.
*Can you do it again with a clear conscience?*


----------



## JOKER

When will Mattingly and Brown's Two Man Crime Wave be over


----------



## Lan

Richard Fritz and his two buddies did the right thing.  She was asking for it.  She wanted it.  Not rape.  lololololol.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Lan said:


> Richard Fritz and his two buddies did the right thing.  She was asking for it.  She wanted it.  Not rape.  lololololol.



Is your probation officer aware that you're back on the Internet?


----------



## Themis

Lan said:


> Richard Fritz and his two buddies did the right thing.  She was asking for it.  She wanted it.  Not rape.  lololololol.





Lan said:


> I throw these kind of #####es to the curb.  They're the most clingy and the most time consuming, since they have no life outside of their relationship with their man.





Lan said:


> Much to do about nothing.  America's bible thumpers and prudes need to get laid more.
> 
> 
> Lan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because they're all a bunch of redneck bible thumpers here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This area sure has a lot of bible thumping rednecks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lan; said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if there was some camel toe or something then there'd be something to complain about, but really, your damn 1-4 year old is going to be scarred more by going to taking them to your local Walmart and seeing nasty white trash that shop there than watching this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who Doesn't Like Massaging And Licking Titties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love boobies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all you rednecks have a tree fall on you and die in the hurricane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey momma, what are we having for dinner tonight?!?!
> Shake 'n bake baby!!!  The real white meat!!!  Yummm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, baby, the real white meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lan said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is voting day?  Too lazy to Google it and most likely if I don't know when it is, I'm probably not going to vote.
> If I vote, I'd most likely vote Lollar because I hate old white career politicians.  And real change will only come with a new Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the latter 3 years of high school I would skip lunch and go to the library to read or do homework simply because I had no friends, noone to sit with, and walking in to the crowded cafeteria and eating alone was worse than not eating lunch at all.
> College was a bit different and I learned how to make friends more easily as an introvert, and to care less about what people think of me.  So the majority of my college years I ate with others normally... but I found that as an introvert I don't mind eating alone nowadays.  I actually prefer to eat alone if I have a newspaper, book, or work material with me to do... sometimes long after I've taken my last bite I will still be sitting there lost in whatever it is I'm doing or reading.  But if I don't have something to do while I eat alone and am just sitting there looking at my plate and eating, mad bored, then I absolutely hate eating alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a waste of college. Wasted Mommies *$*. You sound like the type who needs 2 friends to help you get laid too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis, it's disturbing, but we truly have become "moron magnets" in our crusade to save the County.


----------



## megahurts

*Nice Try Joker*

Joker, 

Nice video you made on your PC. Its no comparison to 20/20 though. 20/20 is a national media outlet owned by ABC. Its been on the air for over 30 years!

The crimes Fritz committed were broadcast on national news. He made a joke out of our county in front of the ENTIRE NATION!

ABC is not gonna run a story unless it is real. Fritz was convicted of gang rape against a minor and admitted it on national television. Is this who you want as our States Attorney (the most important law enforcement position in the county). 

Mattingly was regarded as a local hero before Fritz started his politically motivated witch hunt against John. He tried to ruin John for one reason -- his [FRITZ's] own personal gain. 

JOKER, it is clear you either work for FRITZ or you are FRITZ and nobody is buying your BS. Nice try. 

That crime spree you made a video about, didn't you hear ALL CHARGES WERE DROPPED BECAUSE THEY WERE FAKE TO BEGIN WITH. 

MATTINGLY FOR STATES ATTORNEY.


----------



## The-TRUTH

megahurts said:


> Joker,
> 
> Nice video you made on your PC. Its no comparison to 20/20 though. 20/20 is a national media outlet owned by ABC. Its been on the air for over 30 years!
> 
> The crimes Fritz committed were broadcast on national news. He made a joke out of our county in front of the ENTIRE NATION!
> 
> ABC is not gonna run a story unless it is real. Fritz was convicted of gang rape against a minor and admitted it on national television. Is this who you want as our States Attorney (the most important law enforcement position in the county).
> 
> Mattingly was regarded as a local hero before Fritz started his politically motivated witch hunt against John. He tried to ruin John for one reason -- his [FRITZ's] own personal gain.
> 
> JOKER, it is clear you either work for FRITZ or you are FRITZ and nobody is buying your BS. Nice try.
> 
> That crime spree you made a video about, didn't you hear ALL CHARGES WERE DROPPED BECAUSE THEY WERE FAKE TO BEGIN WITH.
> 
> MATTINGLY FOR STATES ATTORNEY.



 Mr. Mattingly Glad to see that you came to voice your opinion along with your cronies Clem, Themis. Do you actually believe the Sh#t that comes out of your mouth. Mattingly a Local hero! Yeah RIGHT!!!! NOt a Chance. The real Heros in this county are the local Volunteer Firefighters and Medics not you. If you consider what you do as heroic you are one sick puppy!

FRITZ IS STATES ATTORNEY and will be for 2011,12,13,14


----------



## The-TRUTH

Clem_Shady said:


> Themis, it's disturbing, but we truly have become "moron magnets" in our crusade to save the County.



Thats Right you attract each other!!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

The-TRUTH said:


> Mr. Mattingly Glad to see that you came to voice your opinion along with your cronies Clem, Themis. Do you actually believe the Sh#t that comes out of your mouth. Mattingly a Local hero! Yeah RIGHT!!!! NOt a Chance. The real Heros in this county are the local Volunteer Firefighters and Medics not you. If you consider what you do as heroic you are one sick puppy!
> 
> FRITZ IS A RAPIST and will still be for 2011,12,13,14



How's the Firehouse Caper Case coming along?

Anybody indicted yet?

500 charges, or more this time?


----------



## The-TRUTH

Clem_Shady said:


> How's the Firehouse Caper Case coming along?
> 
> Anybody indicted yet?
> 
> 500 charges, or more this time?



Once again Douchebag. I never said anything about indictments, but then again your famous for putting words in peoples mouths. I CLEARLY stated that MR. Mattingly/Mr. Brown ATTEMPTED!! to foreclose on a property owned by Bay District Fire Department .Not the fire house or any other Fire House. The Judge Threw it out! And thats exactly how that happened!! Now you can say or respond anyway you feel necessary but all others viewing this post will not believe a word you guys have to say. So in better words you guys will be the destruction of Mr. Mattinglys campaign along with his own Actions.


----------



## Themis

The-TRUTH said:


> Mr. Mattingly Glad to see that you came to voice your opinion along with your cronies Clem, Themis. Do you actually believe the Sh#t that comes out of your mouth. Mattingly a Local hero! Yeah RIGHT!!!! NOt a Chance. The real Heros in this county are the local Volunteer Firefighters and Medics not you. If you consider what you do as heroic you are one sick puppy!
> 
> FRITZ IS STATES ATTORNEY and will be for 2011,12,13,14



Mattingly was and is a respected Lawyer in St Mary's County. I can't find anything anyone said, or wrote  about him  before Fritz tried to ruin his reputation. If  he still manages to steal the election from Mattingly Fritz won't last 6 month's in office before the AG's Office comes down on him. He's been busted this time! At the very least, he will retire for health reasons but he deserves much worse.. Danny White will resign and move out of MD.  That is if he isn't charged for his crimes in the Mattingly affair.
I don't think Gansler wants the bad press and embarrassment to MD's Judicial System that would be caused if they tried Fritz for what he has done, and like he deserves.
I do agree with you that the hero title should be left to people like you mentioned.  VolunteerFirefighters, and Emergency Personnel everywhere are Hero's, and deservedly so.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> Mattingly was and is a respected Lawyer in St Mary's County. I can't find anything anyone said, or wrote  about him  before Fritz tried to ruin his reputation. If  he still manages to steal the election from Mattingly Fritz won't last 6 month's in office before the AG's Office comes down on him. He's been busted this time! At the very least, he will retire for health reasons but he deserves much worse.. Danny White will resign and move out of MD.  That is if he isn't charged for his crimes in the Mattingly affair.
> I don't think Gansler wants the bad press and embarrassment to MD's Judicial System that would be caused if they tried Fritz for what he has done, and like he deserves.
> I do agree with you that the hero title should be left to people like you mentioned.  VolunteerFirefighters, and Emergency Personnel everywhere are Hero's, and deservedly so.




Fritz can't steal an election from anybody, it's referred to as WINNING!  John Mattingly's previous law firm had him booted out because of his terrible business practices and that was years ago.  Although, I will agree it was a smart move on both Daniel and John's part to appear as if John Mattingly is running for State's Attorney and that Fritz is just out to get him; but it won't work when the civil trials start.


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> Fritz can't steal an election from anybody, it's referred to as WINNING!  John Mattingly's previous law firm had him booted out because of his terrible business practices and that was years ago.  Although, I will agree it was a smart move on both Daniel and John's part to appear as if John Mattingly is running for State's Attorney and that Fritz is just out to get him; but it won't work when the civil trials start.



I can't wait for your trial to start.

Land Shark!


----------



## JusticeMatters

Magahurts...aka...John Mattingly- You are a hero in your own mind, and Danny Brown's.  I guess that's what makes you great partners.  What is sad, you both are still partners to this day.  Brown a convict.  You are not well respected throughout the legal community.  Just go to a bar meeting (not a bar) to find out.  In fact, the Democrats are running from you (I didn't see any of your signs or literature at their booth at the county fair), so are the Republicans.  Dan Morris bolted the Town Hall Alliance because you were joining.  Now, the "Alliance" is out to get Fritz and Senator Dyson.  That tells me they are worth voting for.


----------



## struggler44

Do we actually "have to elect" a states atty in the county if neither of them are worthy of the position? Can't we borrow one from somewhere on a "as needed" basis.......


----------



## Themis

JOKER said:


> When will Mattingly and Brown's Two Man Crime Wave be over









JOKER said:


> *Just saw this on the St Marys Today Web Site*
> St Marys County Politics 101
> A little humor on the local campaign trail.
> Turn on your Sound.......
> (takes about 45 seconds to load on dialup connection)
> Click on the link below:
> 
> http://StMarysCampaignTrail.homestead.com/JudgesRace.swf



Funny how you, and County boy both showed up in Aug 2006.  One of the first posts you make is Shane Mattingly's Video. Seems you were both big Shane fans, but now your trying to do a hack job on cousin John.
Very Interesting.........................


----------



## Themis

struggler44 said:


> Do we actually "have to elect" a states atty in the county if neither of them are worthy of the position? Can't we borrow one from somewhere on a "as needed" basis.......



We haven't had a State's Attorney for 12 years. Probably be best to eliminate the position here. We could continue to use outsiders that aren't crooked. Ask some of the Leonardtown Lawyers how they would like that. Most of them would have to go back to Law School to learn how to practice Law. Instead of the money that changes hands for playing Lets Make a Deal.


----------



## The-TRUTH

Clem_Shady said:


> I can't wait for your trial to start.
> 
> Land Shark!
> 
> [/QU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ME TOO DOUCHEBAGS!!!!*


----------



## Themis

The-TRUTH said:


> Clem_Shady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for your trial to start.
> 
> Land Shark!
> 
> [/QU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ME TOO DOUCHEBAGS!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Should be an interesting read by the time it finally gets to court.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> The-TRUTH said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Should be an interesting read by the time it finally gets to court.*
> 
> View attachment 77268
> View attachment 77269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Fritz gets re-elected I'm gonna see if the County will lease me the Hayden Farm being that they can't currently do anything with it. I figure I can turn it into a huge marijuana growing operation and get away with it for at least 3 years before Fritz starts another round of election year crackdowns. And if I get caught, I'll just pay a "Fritz Fine" to the court, do my two days in jail, and not forefeit anything, because I only lease the operation. Then I'll open a meth lab.
Click to expand...


----------



## County_Boy

I Like Richard Fritz for States Attorney


----------



## Themis

County_Boy said:


> I Like Richard Fritz for States Attorney



Outsider gets case against St. Mary's County state's attorney's | Daily Record, The (Baltimore) | Find Articles at BNET


----------



## bresamil

struggler44 said:


> Do we actually "have to elect" a states atty in the county if neither of them are worthy of the position? Can't we borrow one from somewhere on a "as needed" basis.......


That would be preferable given our current choices for the position.


----------



## letmetellyou

Clem_Shady said:


> Themis said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Fritz gets re-elected I'm gonna see if the County will lease me the Hayden Farm being that they can't currently do anything with it. I figure I can turn it into a huge marijuana growing operation and get away with it for at least 3 years before Fritz starts another round of election year crackdowns. And if I get caught, I'll just pay a "Fritz Fine" to the court, do my two days in jail, and not forefeit anything, because I only lease the operation. Then I'll open a meth lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea Ken, accept don't you think they would know that you would fail to pay that lease just as you fail to pay the rest of your bills?
Click to expand...


----------



## toppick08

letmetellyou said:


> Clem_Shady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea Ken, accept don't you think they would know that you would fail to pay that lease just as you fail to pay the rest of your bills?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the pussy tread ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

toppick08 said:


> letmetellyou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the pussy tread ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Themis said:


> We haven't had a State's Attorney for 12 years. Probably be best to eliminate the position here. We could continue to use outsiders that aren't crooked. Ask some of the Leonardtown Lawyers how they would like that. Most of them would have to go back to Law School to learn how to practice Law. Instead of the money that changes hands for playing Lets Make a Deal.


----------



## megahurts

watching this video, makes me proud to be a smib!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Annoying_Boy said:


>


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


>



Better to be known as a SMIB than a FRITZ.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Better to be known as a SMIB than a FRITZ.


----------



## County_Boy

A Little Entertainment for Phlegm and Phenis


----------



## Clem_Shady

toppick08 said:


> letmetellyou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the pussy tread ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> toppick08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Clem are you going to Mattingly's Meet and Greet 10/18?
> Theres going to be a meet and greet. Then he will have a question and answer period, where he will answer any and all questions asked of him.
> Afterward I hear they're going to have an open pit barbecued Perjurorer on a spit with a water melon in her mouth. I don't think I will stay for that. I hear perjuror is very tough and stringy with a lot of gristle that is hard to swallow.
> I think I'll head over to the Tiki Bar, and see if that maniac is still waiting for you to show up.
> If you need a ride I've still got room in the Escort, there's only 11 of us going togeather.
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

*He's good, already has my vote!*



Themis said:


> Clem_Shady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Clem are you going to Mattingly's Meet and Greet 10/18?
> Theres going to be a meet and greet. Then he will have a question and answer period, where he will answer any and all questions asked of him.
> *Afterward I hear they're going to have an open pit barbecued Perjurorer on a spit with a water melon in her mouth.* I don't think I will stay for that. I hear perjuror is very tough and stringy with a lot of gristle that is hard to swallow.
> I think I'll head over to the Tiki Bar, and see if that maniac is still waiting for you to show up.
> If you need a ride I've still got room in the Escort, there's only 11 of us going togeather.
> 
> View attachment 77421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That whole mental image made the hair on my knuckles stand up.
Click to expand...


----------



## County_Boy

Themis said:


> Clem_Shady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Clem are you going to Mattingly's Meet and Greet 10/18?
> Theres going to be a meet and greet. Then he will have a question and answer period, where he will answer any and all questions asked of him.
> Afterward I hear they're going to have an open pit barbecued Perjurorer on a spit with a water melon in her mouth. I don't think I will stay for that. I hear perjuror is very tough and stringy with a lot of gristle that is hard to swallow.
> I think I'll head over to the Tiki Bar, and see if that maniac is still waiting for you to show up.
> If you need a ride I've still got room in the Escort, there's only 11 of us going togeather.
> 
> View attachment 77421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Clem and Themis Is that Your Car !
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

County_Boy said:


> Themis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Clem and Themis Is that Your Car !
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

The-TRUTH said:


> Thats Right you attract each other!!!


----------



## Clem_Shady




----------



## Clem_Shady

:vote.out.the.rapist:


----------



## Bay_Kat

for some strange reason I watched that video, and it makes Fritz look like a good guy and Rosingnol (or whatever) look like a total dirt bag that lives to dig up stuff on people whether it's true or not. That man is such a loser, hope he gets run out of the county if he hasn't already.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Bay_Kat said:


> for some strange reason I watched that video, and it makes Fritz look like a good guy and Rosingnol (or whatever) look like a total dirt bag that lives to dig up stuff on people whether it's true or not. That man is such a loser, hope he gets run out of the county if he hasn't already.





My Magic 8-Ball says "Calvert County."

Is it right?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Clem_Shady said:


> My Magic 8-Ball says "Calvert County."
> 
> Is it right?



Not anymore.  I'm watching from a very distant sideline, but I lived in St. Mary's very briefly back in the mid 90s.  Most people are great people, but losers like Rosingnol and others like him, give that county a very bad name.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Bay_Kat said:


> Not anymore.  I'm watching from a very distant sideline, but I lived in St. Mary's very briefly back in the mid 90s.  Most people are great people, but losers like Rosingnol and others like him, give that county a very bad name.



Who would have guessed?

Another person who doesn't even live here advising us on candidates.


----------



## Bay_Kat

minuteman76 said:


> Think she could arrange a trade? We could trade her county a corrupt States AttorneyA, and 6 crooked cops for one of their crackheads.



I'll give you all the crackheads for free.


----------



## Clem_Shady

It's Clem Shady time Bob!


----------



## ftcret

minuteman76 said:


>


----------



## Clem_Shady

minuteman76 said:


> Did you mean Boy Georges family reunion?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Please enjoy the music while you wait for the rapist to be voted out of office.


----------



## Clem_Shady

"The Event," it's coming soon!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Good morning "itsbob"

Time for your Mercedes service


----------



## Clem_Shady

Please enjoy the music while you wait for the rapist to be voted out of office.


----------



## Clem_Shady

This is what a convincing video looks like Joker.

Video like this scares people like you.


----------



## Ltown

Clem_Shady;This is what a convincing video looks like Joker.

Video like this scares people like you.

:popcorn:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nah.........
> This video scares me.........


----------



## Clem_Shady

Joker, I'll admit it's cute, but it still has no heart and soul. Your vids prove nothing because they have no facts.

I'ts like going to watch The Night of the Living Dead and claiming it's real.

You're still and idiot and a County Boy.


----------



## JOKER

Clem_Shady said:


> Joker, I'll admit it's cute, but it still has no heart and soul. Your vids prove nothing because they have no facts.
> 
> I'ts like going to watch The Night of the Living Dead and claiming it's real.
> 
> You're still and idiot and a County Boy.


 
*Well here is a fact..............*

*I am voting for Richard Fritz for States Attorney*


----------



## Clem_Shady

Good morning Fritz haters!

Unite!

Grab your "Vote out the Rapist" signs.

Take to the streets of Leonardtown.

Tell em Clem Shady sent you!


----------



## Clem_Shady

This one goes out to all my listeners on Saint Rapist's Island that came to age during the 60's.


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> Fritz can't steal an election from anybody, it's referred to as WINNING!  John Mattingly's previous law firm had him booted out because of his terrible business practices and that was years ago.  Although, I will agree it was a smart move on both Daniel and John's part to appear as if John Mattingly is running for State's Attorney and that Fritz is just out to get him; but it won't work when the civil trials start.



Did you sleep with Dan?


----------



## megahurts

it would be great if 20/20 did a follow up on this story.


----------



## Themis

megahurts said:


> it would be great if 20/20 did a follow up on this story.



I think a better 20/20 show would be one on Fritz's attempted gang rape of John Mattingly. The we could probably get a group rate for asking Fritz, White, and Alioto to take a polygraph at the same time.
It would make good TV if they used on of those machines that give you a shock when you lie. Those three would be doing the Hucketybuck so much we would think we were watching American Bandstand.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I saw this guy leaving the island the other night. I don't know who it is. I'm gonna call Carla Baily and ask her if she knows that azz.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 We don't like Bullies!
*Enough is Enough! Vote John Mattingly States Attorney 2010!*


----------



## Clem_Shady

*The Truth Will Set Us Free (not the the-truth mpd)*

Good morning voter drones of the Fritz Army!

It's Clem Shady broadcasting live from the only free speech forum in Southern Maryland (eff all you BayNet punks!).

This little tune goes out to all the future political prisoners/candidates that Fritz might be holding that we don't even know about yet.


----------



## megahurts

Vote Fritz Out Of Office!


----------



## Themis

megahurts said:


> Vote Fritz Out Of Office!



It's going to happen!

John Mattingly fights for Justice. He's had to fight one battle and he defeated Fritz, and his goons. Its time to sweep the trash out of Leonardtown, and get rid of the stink in the court house.






	

		
			
		

		
	
We don't like Bullies!
*Enough is Enough! Vote for John Mattingly State's Attorney 2010!*


----------



## JOKER

BLAH BLAH BLAH .........Same old LIES and BULLCRAP

Don't You realize we are tired of hearing you rehash
over and over the same old tired lame excuses from your partner
in crime - John Mattingly.

 We all know by now that you are DANNY BROWN.
When is your sentencing Trial coming up?

You remember the three charges you were found guilty of at the trial.

Maybe when the Judge throws you in jail, where you belong we will
get a little peace and quiet, maybe we can get back to some civil discussion.


----------



## Themis

JOKER said:


> Dinky Duke is a small too



It's going to happen!

John Mattingly fights for Justice. He's had to fight one battle and he defeated Fritz, and his goons. Its time to sweep the trash out of Leonardtown, and get rid of the stink in the court house.



	

		
			
		

		
	
I'm Voting for Mattingly -  Pilgrim!



	

		
			
		

		
	
 We don't like Bullies!
*Enough is Enough! Vote for John Mattingly State's Attorney 2010!*


----------



## megahurts

Good point!


----------



## Themis

megahurts said:


> Good point!


----------



## Annoying_Boy

hpv05 lets see you get away with posting this and the other vid on the baynet


----------



## Themis

Annoying_Boy said:


> hpv05 lets see you get away with posting this and the other vid on the baynet


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Themis said:


>


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Ten feds and the AG coming

Fritz is finally losing his throne

This Winter he'll get the summons

Two jailed but they're back home


Gotta get back to justice

Drug dealers are running around

Should have been jailed long ago

What if you knew her

And found her rapist still around

How can you vote for him when you know


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Part 2: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.



bump


----------



## Annoying_Boy

megahurts said:


> jeez i wonder what they would do to a prosecutor in jail... scary thought.
> 
> TAKE THE DEAL DAN!



i hear they like rapists even less in jail


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Ten feds and the AG coming

Fritz is finally losing his throne

This Winter he'll get the summons

Two jailed but they're back home


Gotta get back to justice

Drug dealers are running around

Should have been jailed long ago

What if you knew her

And found her rapist still around

How can you vote for him when you know


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Pete nobody likes an attention whore as a write-in candidate, we've already got one in the SA office.


----------



## Gilligan

Annoying_Boy said:


> Pete nobody likes an attention whore as a write-in candidate, we've already got one in the SA office.



You are still here?? Why?...with Fritz  now the winner by virtual default, I would have thought you would be hiding in your basement crying.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Gilligan said:


> You are still here?? Why?...with Fritz  now the winner by virtual default, I would have thought you would be hiding in your basement crying.



excuse me, but you were the one who ran crying, vowing never tor return, from the room.

need me to show you the post that you wrote?


----------



## Gilligan

Annoying_Boy said:


> excuse me, but you were the one who ran crying, vowing never tor return, from the room.
> 
> need me to show you the post that you wrote?



Moron. I said there was no point in me posting any more in THIS forum section because it had become nothing but a bunch of competing Fritz and Mattingly trolls like you holding a circle jerk. BRB after the election I said. ;-)

Been merrily posting away in the rest of the forum all along. But now this latest development is just too much fun to pass up..kinda like seeing your nose rubbed in dog poo.

Bugs the living heck out of you ..doesn't it? LOL.


----------



## JOKER

*The Enterprise*
Top News
Wednesday, Oct. 20, 2010

By JOHN WHARTON
Staff writer

Posted at 3:45 p.m. Wednesday
Breaking News

Prince George's Circuit Court Judge Sean Wallace
sentenced Daniel J Brown to two years in prison
on a conviction for conspiring to unlawfully 
affix a public seal to a deed,
plus six months in jail for two other offenses. 

Judge Wallace says 
St. Mary's state's attorney candidate
John A Mattingly also tried to cheat people

"The two of you together did operate your business corruptly,"
"in an effort to cheat other people."

and he barred Brown from having any contact with John Mattingly 
after Brown is released from custody and begins five years
of supervised probation.

full story located at link below

Brown sentenced to two years in prison


----------



## Pete

Annoying_Boy said:


> Pete nobody likes an attention whore as a write-in candidate, we've already got one in the SA office.



Yea mostly because of you and your crew.  If it wasn't for your frothing at the mouth and constant publicity it is entirely likely no one would have an idea of who Fritz even is and he would likely have been picked off in an election already instead of re-elected for likely his 4th term. But oh no, you created such a stinkfest no one with any wherewithal would want to wade into it and challenge him for fear they would be next.  

Further your rabid attacks were so over the freaking top and lame you did the exact opposite of what you intended; You made voters feel sorry for him because you were so retarded and relentless.

In case you hadn't noticed there are not a lot of Fritz lovers here.  I can't think of a single person who has weighed in "extolling the virtues of Fritz".  He is simply less shady.  You "claim" to give a shiat about the county and the people in it, but it doesn't take more than 2 brain cells to see you are full of it and just feeding your own beast.  If anything the people of ST Mary's should be insanely pissed at you because you have created an environment so nasty that no one worthy will come forward and attempt to put Fritz out of office.

So shut the hell up you old bitter angry model of insignificance and lunacy. You have done a great job marginalizing yourself and by proxy anyone you endorse.  Next time you see Fritz you might as well call him "Massa" because he basically owns you.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Gilligan said:


> Moron. I said there was no point in me posting any more in THIS forum section because it had become nothing but a bunch of competing Fritz and Mattingly trolls like you holding a circle jerk. BRB after the election I said. ;-)
> 
> Been merrily posting away in the rest of the forum all along. But now this latest development is just too much fun to pass up..kinda like seeing your nose rubbed in dog poo.
> 
> Bugs the living heck out of you ..doesn't it? LOL.



not at all, i've known what a high and mighty self-professed punk you've been all along. nothing's changed except you've proven yourself to be a temper tantrum prone liar.


----------



## Gilligan

Annoying_Boy said:


> not at all, i've known what a high and mighty self-professed punk you've been all along. nothing's changed except you've proven yourself to be a temper tantrum prone liar.



Oh gee..I'm so hurt I might just have to...go get another cup of coffee.

That's all ya got?? Some grade-school sandlot hyperbole?


psst..hey Pete...I think ole AB is losing his grip. Just a hunch...


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> Yes he did and he knows he did.  You don't have to take my word for it - I don't really care - but I worked on the Fritz campaign when he ran for States Attorney the first time.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> I find it irritating when people call Fritz a "rapist"


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady;4395470]Part 2: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.


----------



## JOKER

*The County Times
*Thursday Oct 21, 2010
By Guy Leonard
Staff Writer

Brown Gets Two Years 

Daniel Jason Brown, the man who was indicted
along with Democrat candidate for state’s
attorney John Andrew Mattingly for theft, land
fraud and witness tampering charges, was sentenced
to two years in prison by Judge Sean Wallace

Prosecutor Renee Joy told Judge Sean Wallace
on Wednesday that despite the long investigation
into Brown’s activities, the defendant continued
to feel no remorse for what he had done.

“His work ethic has proven to be short cuts
and scamming people and lining his pockets,” Joy
said. “He honestly believes he’s above the law.”

“This was an effort… to influence corruptly
those witnesses,” Judge Wallace said. “I frankly don’t
think you’re the instigator in any of these things,
but you played a major role.”As part of the terms of Brown’s sentence,
Wallace ordered him to pay restitution to victims
in the contracting case as well as to have
no contact with Mattingly, who he alluded to as
the “other instigator” in the events leading up to
Wednesday’s hearing.

“The two of you together did operate your
businesses … corruptly, falsely in an effort to
cheat other people,” Judge Wallace said.

See full story go to link below see page nine

http://countytimes.somd.com/archive/...2010-10-21.pdf


----------



## Themis

Part 2: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Themis said:


> Part 2: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.



Part 2 is the bomb!


----------



## Gilligan

Annoying_Boy said:


> Part 2 is the bomb!



IT was old and lame when it first showed up here... you really need to change your screen name to "Desparate_Boy"..although "Ad_Nauseum_Boy" fits well too.

Where is my beating dead horsie emoticon again?


----------



## Themis

Gilligan said:


> IT was old and lame when it first showed up here... you really need to change your screen name to "Desparate_Boy"..although "Ad_Nauseum_Boy" fits well too.
> 
> Where is my beating dead horsie emoticon again?







bresamil said:


> Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..
> * You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## Gilligan

Themis said:


> [/SIZE][/B]



You legally brain dead or what? Dude..get a grip..nobody friggin cares, or do not care enough to vote for a different kind of  crook in his place.

Give it up..nobody electable is running against Fritz. A shame perhaps..but it is what it is.


----------



## Themis

Gilligan said:


> You legally brain dead or what? Dude..get a grip..nobody friggin cares, or do not care enough to vote for a different kind of  crook in his place.
> 
> Give it up..nobody electable is running against Fritz. A shame perhaps..but it is what it is.





bresamil said:


> Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..
> * You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## Gilligan

Themis said:


> [/SIZE][/B]



OK..that at least answers my question about your brain function anyway..


----------



## Themis

Gilligan said:


> OK..that at least answers my question about your brain function anyway..





bresamil said:


> Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..
> * You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## Pete

Themis said:


> [/SIZE][/B]



I was waiting for AB to answer but you and he are virtually the same so lets break this down.

1. According to the court and the legal records Fritz was not convicted nor plead to "Rape".  He plead guilty to sex with a minor under the circumstances of 1965 law which is a misdemeanor.  In todays law I am pretty sure it is not even a crime for sex between a 18 and a 15 year old due to the 3 year seperation in age.

2. 45 years ago there was an investigation and that investigation did not result in an indictment, a trial or a conviction of "rape".  It did however lead to a plea of guilty to misdemeanor sex with a minor.  I don't know either party, I wasn't there during the investigation, I have not seen any reports, so in deference to Bresamil's statement about her sister's recollection and "most of the county" I have to assume that the Sheriff, investigators, SA, and the Judge knew more about it than anyone in 1965 and certqainly more than anyone 45 years later, and chose the path that fit the crime and metered out justice they felt appropriate.

3. As far as the "most people in the county" know it to be fact, I again have to, with respect to Bresamil, disagree with her on the basis of fact that "Most people in the county" not only did not protest his employment as an assistant SA, but they voted him into office, AND re-elected him twice since.  If it was common knowledge that a "rape" took place, and a cover up or special favors took place, I sincerely doubt that the legendary Dorsey would not know about it and hire him and "most of the people in the county" would have put him in office 3 times.


That all said repeatedly calling him a "rapist" is not only incorrect, inaccurate, designed to be inflammatory but it is slanderous and I personally would not be flinging that term around willy nilly for fear I would get sued and it costing me $435,000.

I believe THIS is why Vrai finds it irritating 45 years later for the psychopaths to continue to harp with the "rapist" tag.


----------



## The-TRUTH

Well Said Pete! Great research


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Pete said:


> I was waiting for AB to answer but you and he are virtually the same so lets break this down.
> 
> 1. According to the court and the legal records Fritz was not convicted nor plead to "Rape".  He plead guilty to sex with a minor under the circumstances of 1965 law which is a misdemeanor.  In todays law I am pretty sure it is not even a crime for sex between a 18 and a 15 year old due to the 3 year seperation in age.
> 
> 2. 45 years ago there was an investigation and that investigation did not result in an indictment, a trial or a conviction of "rape".  It did however lead to a plea of guilty to misdemeanor sex with a minor.  I don't know either party, I wasn't there during the investigation, I have not seen any reports, so in deference to Bresamil's statement about her sister's recollection and "most of the county" I have to assume that the Sheriff, investigators, SA, and the Judge knew more about it than anyone in 1965 and certqainly more than anyone 45 years later, and chose the path that fit the crime and metered out justice they felt appropriate.
> 
> 3. As far as the "most people in the county" know it to be fact, I again have to, with respect to Bresamil, disagree with her on the basis of fact that "Most people in the county" not only did not protest his employment as an assistant SA, but they voted him into office, AND re-elected him twice since.  If it was common knowledge that a "rape" took place, and a cover up or special favors took place, I sincerely doubt that the legendary Dorsey would not know about it and hire him and "most of the people in the county" would have put him in office 3 times.
> 
> 
> That all said repeatedly calling him a "rapist" is not only incorrect, inaccurate, designed to be inflammatory but it is slanderous and I personally would not be flinging that term around willy nilly for fear I would get sued and it costing me $435,000.
> 
> I believe THIS is why Vrai finds it irritating 45 years later for the psychopaths to continue to harp with the "rapist" tag.



Have you read the case file?

That would be a NO, right?

So why didn't Fritz sue when the word "rape" was plastered on the front of a newspaper?

And instead gave the cops $500 to go buy up all the newspapers?

http://pacer.ca4.uscourts.gov/opinion.pdf/021326.P.pdf


----------



## Pete

Annoying_Boy said:


> Have you read the case file?
> 
> That would be a NO, right?
> 
> So why didn't Fritz sue when the word "rape" was plastered on the front of a newspaper?
> 
> And instead gave the cops $500 to go buy up all the newspapers?
> 
> http://pacer.ca4.uscourts.gov/opinion.pdf/021326.P.pdf



Nope, sure haven't, that does not change any of my statements above which you do not refute.


----------



## Gilligan

Annoying_Boy said:


> So why didn't Fritz sue when the word "rape" was plastered on the front of a newspaper?e



Because Rossignol was known then as now as a deadbeat with no assets? Blood from a turnip kind of thing...what would have been the point in that?

How much does Ken still owe Greg?  Or on that 40 grand judgement..?


----------



## Annoying_Boy

*Dear Petey*



Pete said:


> Nope, sure haven't, that does not change any of my statements above which you do not refute.



The phrase statutory *rape* is a term used in some legal jurisdictions to describe sexual activities where one participant is below the age required to legally consent to the behavior.[1] Although it usually refers to adults engaging in sex with minors under the age of consent,[1] it is a generic term, and very few jurisdictions use the actual term "statutory *rape*" in the language of statutes.[2] Different jurisdictions use many different statutory terms for the crime, such as "sexual assault," "*rape of a child*," "corruption of a minor," "carnal knowledge of a minor," "unlawful carnal knowledge", or simply "carnal knowledge." Statutory *rape* differs from forcible rape in that overt force or threat need not be present. *The laws presume coercion, because a minor or mentally challenged adult is legally incapable of giving consent to the act.*

Statutory rape - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Definition of RAPIST: an individual who commits rape 

Rapist - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Merriam-Webster Pronunciation

So Pete, what do you call Carnal Knowledge when three of you commit it at the same time on the same girl?


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Gilligan said:


> Because Rossignol was known then as now as a deadbeat with no assets? Blood from a turnip kind of thing...what would have been the point in that?
> 
> How much does Ken still owe Greg?  Or on that 40 grand judgement..?





Gilligan, Clem challenged you before and you ran.

Produce any case that Rossignol ever lost for slander or libel?


----------



## Gilligan

Annoying_Boy said:


> [Gilligan, Clem challenged you before and you ran.
> 
> Produce any case that Rossignol ever lost for slander or libel?



Clem?..Clem who?  

What does your second silly question have to do with the price of mints? Ken owes..Ken does not pay. Who would bother to sue him for libel?  More to the point...have you any idea how rare libel suits actually are and how few of those are ever successful?  Yes, you have proven yourself very mentally challenged but there are actually people out there who take things like that in to consderation before wasting money on legal fees.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Gilligan said:


> Clem?..Clem who?
> 
> What does your second silly question have to do with the price of mints? Ken owes..Ken does not pay. Who would bother to sue him for libel?  More to the point...have you any idea how rare libel suits actually are and how few of those are ever successful?  Yes, you have proven yourself very mentally challenged but there are actually people out there who take things like that in to consderation before wasting money on legal fees.



So there is no evidence for you to produce then?

I guess this is the point where you post another temper tantrum thread and leave the room mad again, right?



Gilligan said:


> I decided to bail on this forum section ..and I noticed a few others have too.
> 
> A few more leave it alone and it will only be the
> 
> batch of Clem-like trolls left talking to themselves.
> 
> A deserved outcome..methinks.


----------



## Pete

Annoying_Boy said:


> Have you read the case file?
> 
> That would be a NO, right?
> 
> So why didn't Fritz sue when the word "rape" was plastered on the front of a newspaper?
> 
> And instead gave the cops $500 to go buy up all the newspapers?
> 
> http://pacer.ca4.uscourts.gov/opinion.pdf/021326.P.pdf



Since you brought it up lets examine the Paper caper.

1. Rossignols timing in plastering the "rape" tag the night before the election is beyond repugnant and lacks any decency at all let alone have any journalistic integrity.  I guess it could be said the ROSSIGNOL PUT FRITZ IN OFFICE.  Yes, you heard me.  In case you didn't I will say it again ROSSIGNOL PUT FRITZ IN OFFICE.

2. According to the 20/20 interview Rossignol uncovered this issue well ahead of time and waited to use it when HE thought it would be the biggest bomb and Fritz would not have time to refute or talk to the allegation thus sinking his campaign.  It is arguable that the circulation and reputation of the St. Mary's Today in 1998 was substantial enough that the headline would have scuttled Fritz's election in the few short hours from  he time it was delivered to stores and the polls closing.  Many people would not see the paper, many would roll their eyes given Rossignols lack of journalistic integrity and outright propensity for lying.

3. What is not arguable is that IF Rossignol had investigated and reported the plea and probation for sex with an under age person a reasonable amount of time for the issue to permeate, it would most definitely have created a stir and a discussion which could very well have cast a cloud of suspicion and prevented Fritz from assuming office as the SA in 1998.  For this reason I can say the ROSSIGNOL PUT FRITZ IN OFFICE.

No essay about the paper caper would be complete without a discussion of the "booby prize" judgment Rossignol received.  Lets examine this now.

4.  Since the ST Mary's Today is a weekly paper available at news stands, paper boxes and I assume paid subscription delivery by mail it is easy to make these assumptions.

A. The mail subscriptions are paid in full or the paper is not mailed.

B. The variable in the total sales would be determined by the non-subscription sales in stores and paper boxes that dispense a paper.

If the Deputies and Fritz went around and "bought" newspapers they had to do it from stores and paper boxes.  They bought all of the editions available.  This means that Rossignol likely had the highest sales week ever, THUS did not lose any money.

5.  Rossignol sued for impingement of his first amendment rights.  He won and was awarded $425,000.  I believe the court erred in its judgment because NOTHING Rossignol has to say is worth $1 let alone $435,000.  Further Rossignol did not suffer any "damage" which is a requirement for a tort. He sold more papers than he ever had before, and his word did get out.  Regardless he won and got a big check. Good for him.  I bet it was very refreshing for Rossignol to be refereed to as "Plaintiff" for a change instead of his typical "defendant".

6. There were some shady dealings rumored to be involved with a proposed "settlement" that would have excluded the taxpayers but it was turned down.  I am checking into that .

7. why did Fritz not sure when Rossignol used "Rapist"?  Don't know.  Perhaps it was not worth it because Rossignol holding that info close to the vest actually put him in office.  He won the election anyway so he was not damaged.  He could not sue and get an injunctive relief overnight because of Rossignols timing.  It wasn't worth it to him.  He didn't have enough money to do it. He knew Rossignol owns nothing more than a pack of Wrigley's gum because his wife and mother shelter his assets.   It could be ANY number of reasons.  I can say this however, it is not because the "rapist" tag is correct as a matter of law.  As said before he was not indicted, nor convicted of "rape".


----------



## Pete

Annoying_Boy said:


> The phrase statutory *rape* is a term used in *some* legal jurisdictions to describe sexual activities where one participant is below the age required to legally consent to the behavior.[1] Although it usually refers to adults engaging in sex with minors under the age of consent,[1] it is a generic term, and very few jurisdictions use the actual term "statutory *rape*" in the language of statutes.[2] Different jurisdictions use many different statutory terms for the crime, such as "sexual assault," "*rape of a child*," "corruption of a minor," "carnal knowledge of a minor," "unlawful carnal knowledge", or simply "carnal knowledge." Statutory *rape* differs from forcible rape in that overt force or threat need not be present. *The laws presume coercion, because a minor or mentally challenged adult is legally incapable of giving consent to the act.*
> 
> Statutory rape - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Definition of RAPIST: an individual who commits rape
> 
> Rapist - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> Merriam-Webster Pronunciation
> 
> So Pete, what do you call Carnal Knowledge when three of you commit it at the same time on the same girl?



Did you actually read the passage from Wiki?  What was the title of the 1965 statute he plead guilty to?


----------



## Gilligan

Annoying_Boy said:


> So there is no evidence for you to produce then?
> 
> I guess this is the point where you post another temper tantrum thread and leave the room mad again, right?



You are a strange little person indeed. You cannot even comprehend what I posted and yet you quoted it.

Temper tantrum?...you clowns barely cause more than minor annoyance...more often gales of laughter at the depths of your stupidity. But the annoyance was enough to make coming in to this section a waste of time for a while since, as I noted in another post, it was nothing but you trolls in a circle jerk; posting the same old drivel in each other's worthless threads.

But then the Brown conviction and Mattingly's slapdown by the judge and I realized that the 'fun factor' of being here would once again outweigh the 'annoyance factor'

Smile. I am.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Pete said:


> Since you brought it up lets examine the Paper caper.
> 
> 1. Rossignols timing in plastering the "rape" tag the night before the election is beyond repugnant and lacks any decency at all let alone have any journalistic integrity.  I guess it could be said the ROSSIGNOL PUT FRITZ IN OFFICE.  Yes, you heard me.  In case you didn't I will say it again ROSSIGNOL PUT FRITZ IN OFFICE.
> 
> 2. According to the 20/20 interview Rossignol uncovered this issue well ahead of time and waited to use it when HE thought it would be the biggest bomb and Fritz would not have time to refute or talk to the allegation thus sinking his campaign.  It is arguable that the circulation and reputation of the St. Mary's Today in 1998 was substantial enough that the headline would have scuttled Fritz's election in the few short hours from  he time it was delivered to stores and the polls closing.  Many people would not see the paper, many would roll their eyes given Rossignols lack of journalistic integrity and outright propensity for lying.
> 
> 3. What is not arguable is that IF Rossignol had investigated and reported the plea and probation for sex with an under age person a reasonable amount of time for the issue to permeate, it would most definitely have created a stir and a discussion which could very well have cast a cloud of suspicion and prevented Fritz from assuming office as the SA in 1998.  For this reason I can say the ROSSIGNOL PUT FRITZ IN OFFICE.
> 
> No essay about the paper caper would be complete without a discussion of the "booby prize" judgment Rossignol received.  Lets examine this now.
> 
> 4.  Since the ST Mary's Today is a weekly paper available at news stands, paper boxes and I assume paid subscription delivery by mail it is easy to make these assumptions.
> 
> A. The mail subscriptions are paid in full or the paper is not mailed.
> 
> B. The variable in the total sales would be determined by the non-subscription sales in stores and paper boxes that dispense a paper.
> 
> If the Deputies and Fritz went around and "bought" newspapers they had to do it from stores and paper boxes.  They bought all of the editions available.  This means that Rossignol likely had the highest sales week ever, THUS did not lose any money.
> 
> 5.  Rossignol sued for impingement of his first amendment rights.  He won and was awarded $425,000.  I believe the court erred in its judgment because NOTHING Rossignol has to say is worth $1 let alone $435,000.  Further Rossignol did not suffer any "damage" which is a requirement for a tort. He sold more papers than he ever had before, and his word did get out.  Regardless he won and got a big check. Good for him.  I bet it was very refreshing for Rossignol to be refereed to as "Plaintiff" for a change instead of his typical "defendant".
> 
> 6. There were some shady dealings rumored to be involved with a proposed "settlement" that would have excluded the taxpayers but it was turned down.  I am checking into that .
> 
> 7. why did Fritz not sure when Rossignol used "Rapist"?  Don't know.  Perhaps it was not worth it because Rossignol holding that info close to the vest actually put him in office.  He won the election anyway so he was not damaged.  He could not sue and get an injunctive relief overnight because of Rossignols timing.  It wasn't worth it to him.  He didn't have enough money to do it. He knew Rossignol owns nothing more than a pack of Wrigley's gum because his wife and mother shelter his assets.   It could be ANY number of reasons.  I can say this however, it is not because the "rapist" tag is correct as a matter of law.  As said before he was not indicted, nor convicted of "rape".



That "Carnal Knowledge" definition really challenged your thinking skills, didn't it?



vraiblonde said:


> BSGal is right.  Rossignol has been doing business in St. Mary's for as long as I can remember.  *And he has backers that finance him, so he doesn't really have to turn a profit.*  Why does he have these powerful backers and what are they getting out of it?  I have no idea.  But he's not going away, I guarantee you, whether his businesses get boycotted or not.
> 
> That whole "paper caper" episode is a great example of how it works with him.  He can print "Fritz Rapes Girl" on the front page in huge letters the day before election day, with no details unless you actually read the article on the inside.  And that's not considered a violation of any type.  But for off-duty deputies to *purchase* the papers with private money (not county funds) was ruled to be a violation of his freedom of the press.
> 
> Think about that - someone *buying* his papers is a violation of his rights.  And the county had to pay him big buckaroonies for it.  Your tax dollars at work.
> 
> Amazing.



It's all a huge Rossignol conspiracy!


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Pete said:


> Did you actually read the passage from Wiki?  What was the title of the 1965 statute he plead guilty to?



Keep digging your hole...

"Carnal knowledge has also sometimes meant sexual intercourse outside of marriage, and sometimes refers to sex with someone under the age of consent. *The phrase is often found in this sense in modern legal usage, being equivalent to statutory rape in some jurisdictions, as the term "rape" implies lack of consent, although consent is considered irrelevant to such cases as they concern people too starved of basic human rights.*"

Carnal knowledge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*"The election day issue of St. Mary’s Today bore the front-page headline "Fritz Guilty of Rape." It accurately reported that in 1965, Fritz and three other men had pled guilty to carnal knowledge of a fifteen-year-old girl. Fritz, who was eighteen at the time of the rape, was sentenced to probation and a suspended sentence of eighteen months in state prison."*


----------



## Gilligan

Annoying_Boy said:


> It's all a huge Rossignol conspiracy!



Nobody wouold ever buy that. To put together, much less successfully pull off, a conspiracy requires one heck of a lot more intelligence than is evident in his pack of fools..even if you added 'em all up together.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

*Fruitcake Edition*



Gilligan said:


> Nobody wouold ever buy that. To put together, much less successfully pull off, a conspiracy requires one heck of a lot more intelligence than is evident in his pack of fools..even if you added 'em all up together.



So who are the financial backers Vrai accuses Rossignol of having?


----------



## Gilligan

Annoying_Boy said:


> So who are the financial backers Vrai accuses Rossignol of having?



Who the heck cares? Whoever 'they' might be, they sure don't cover all of Ken's obligations, that's pretty obvious.


----------



## Pete

Annoying_Boy said:


> That "Carnal Knowledge" definition really challenged your thinking skills, didn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's all a huge Rossignol conspiracy!



No not at all.  Rossignol played on the vernacular knowing it did not accurately reflect the spirit and intent of the statute.

A silly game to play but he is a silly man.

So if spinning a term is allowed to suit ones agenda it would be equally allowable to use "rape" in its slang versions.  

For example it would be perfectly allowable people to post 

"ROSSIGNOL GUILTY OF RAPE AGAINST CALLAWAY"

"ROSSIGNOL RAPES CALLAWAY"

"ROSSIGNOL GUILTY OF RAPE"

because 

rape1    /reɪp/  Show Spelled 
[reyp]  Show IPA 
noun, verb, raped, rap·ing.  
–noun 
1. the unlawful compelling of a woman through physical force or duress to have sexual intercourse. 
2. any act of sexual intercourse that is forced upon a person. 
3. statutory rape. 
*4. an act of plunder, violent seizure, or abuse; despoliation; violation: the rape of the countryside. 
5. Archaic . the act of seizing and carrying off by force. *

I am pretty sure if Rossignol saw this 1,000 times a day he would not be too happy about it.


----------



## Themis

Pete
I've said numerous times that if Fritz had made a mistake as a young man, and he had gone on to become a decent person I would never have started this thing. Fritz's whole career as  a prosecutor has been riddled with corruption, immorality, and illegal activities. The Persecution of John Mattingly is just the latest example of this. Walter Dorsey probably felt the same way I do. I have given people who have made mistakes in their past a chance to show that they were better than there past mistakes. I'm sure that many people have. Walter Dorsey found out the truth about the kind of man Fritz really was. When Dorsey confronted Fritz and demanded that Fritz account for his corruption Fritz quit his job. If Fritz's opponent in 1998 didn't have a blemish on his record for marijuana, and  Fritz's past hadn't been kept hidden until election morning that year Fritz never would have been elected SA in the first place. If that artile had hit the news stands 30 days before that election Fritz would have lost.
Richard Fritz has abused his ofice with his immoral, corrupt, and illegal activities for too long. His record for prosecuting, and jailing drug dealers  is reason enough to disqualify him as as effective SA. Families are being torn apart, and people are dying  because he puts drug dealers back on the street. The judges here are part of the problem but they aren't the ones who put drug dealers on Stet Dockets, or No Prosequi the cases. Fritz does.If Fritz gets reelected again Nov 2  he will keep the job until he's 100 yrs old if he wants it.
No one would have the nerve to run against him or his chosen predecessor for fear that he would do the same thing to them that he's done to Mattingly.
I'm sick of people defending this man by attacking me, and changing the subject. I will keep responding to people who defend  Richard Fritz the way I have been doing this morning. There are still people here who know the truth of 1964. I know the truth about 2010.




bresamil said:


> Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..
> * You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Gilligan said:


> Who the heck cares? Whoever 'they' might be, they sure don't cover all of Ken's obligations, that's pretty obvious.



The Rossignol settlement payment:



vraiblonde said:


> PS, that's $4 for every man, woman and child in St. Mary's County.  So if you have a family of four, you just gave Ken Rossignol $16.


----------



## Gilligan

Annoying_Boy said:


> The Rossignol settlement payment:



I'm sure that those he's stiffed since..who had to resort to obtaining court judgements against him for debts owed..I'm sure they are *real impressed *that the clown recived that settlement back then. Did he hide it in a mattress?..spend it all at Rose's..what?


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Pete said:


> No not at all.  Rossignol played on the vernacular knowing it did not accurately reflect the spirit and intent of the statute.
> 
> A silly game to play but he is a silly man.
> 
> So if spinning a term is allowed to suit ones agenda it would be equally allowable to use "rape" in its slang versions.
> 
> For example it would be perfectly allowable people to post
> 
> "ROSSIGNOL GUILTY OF RAPE AGAINST CALLAWAY"
> 
> "ROSSIGNOL RAPES CALLAWAY"
> 
> "ROSSIGNOL GUILTY OF RAPE"
> 
> because
> 
> rape1    /reɪp/  Show Spelled
> [reyp]  Show IPA
> noun, verb, raped, rap·ing.
> –noun
> 1. the unlawful compelling of a woman through physical force or duress to have sexual intercourse.
> 2. any act of sexual intercourse that is forced upon a person.
> 3. statutory rape.
> *4. an act of plunder, violent seizure, or abuse; despoliation; violation: the rape of the countryside.
> 5. Archaic . the act of seizing and carrying off by force. *
> 
> I am pretty sure if Rossignol saw this 1,000 times a day he would not be too happy about it.



Sad Pete.

I slap you freaking senseless, leaving you embarrassed and unable to explain away any more factual evidence and all you do is start attacking Rossignol?

I'll let you get back to your attention whore campaign now.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Themis said:


> Pete
> I've said numerous times that if Fritz had made a mistake as a young man, and he had gone on to become a decent person I would never have started this thing. Fritz's whole career as  a prosecutor has been riddled with corruption, immorality, and illegal activities. The Persecution of John Mattingly is just the latest example of this. Walter Dorsey probably felt the same way I do. I have given people who have made mistakes in their past a chance to show that they were better than there past mistakes. I'm sure that many people have. Walter Dorsey found out the truth about the kind of man Fritz really was. When Dorsey confronted Fritz and demanded that Fritz account for his corruption Fritz quit his job. If Fritz's opponent in 1998 didn't have a blemish on his record for marijuana, and  Fritz's past hadn't been kept hidden until election morning that year Fritz never would have been elected SA in the first place. If that artile had hit the news stands 30 days before that election Fritz would have lost.
> Richard Fritz has abused his ofice with his immoral, corrupt, and illegal activities for too long. His record for prosecuting, and jailing drug dealers  is reason enough to disqualify him as as effective SA. Families are being torn apart, and people are dying  because he puts drug dealers back on the street. The judges here are part of the problem but they aren't the ones who put drug dealers on Stet Dockets, or No Prosequi the cases. Fritz does.If Fritz gets reelected again Nov 2  he will keep the job until he's 100 yrs old if he wants it.
> No one would have the nerve to run against him or his chosen predecessor for fear that he would do the same thing to them that he's done to Mattingly.
> I'm sick of people defending this man by attacking me, and changing the subject. I will keep responding to people who defend  Richard Fritz the way I have been doing this morning. There are still people here who know the truth of 1964. I know the truth about 2010.
> 
> 
> [/SIZE][/B]



You're wasting your time on that matted fur, rabid critter Pete. He has so much vitriolic hatred for Rossignol that he can't see the truth and will even tell lies to make him look bad.

And as Clem pointed out, Pete illegally used the mentall health system to drum people out of the service instead of an admin board. And then bragged about it.

He's a lying, mouth breather.


----------



## Gilligan

I'm going to be rolling on the floor laughing after Fritz is re-elected by what will probably now be a landslide thanks to Mattingly being smacked down so hard by a judge.

Come on Nov 3...I'm going to have me some fun on that day.


----------



## Pete

Themis said:


> Pete
> I've said numerous times that if Fritz had made a mistake as a young man, and he had gone on to become a decent person I would never have started this thing. Fritz's whole career as  a prosecutor has been riddled with corruption, immorality, and illegal activities. The Persecution of John Mattingly is just the latest example of this. Walter Dorsey probably felt the same way I do. I have given people who have made mistakes in their past a chance to show that they were better than there past mistakes. I'm sure that many people have. Walter Dorsey found out the truth about the kind of man Fritz really was. When Dorsey confronted Fritz and demanded that Fritz account for his corruption Fritz quit his job. If Fritz's opponent in 1998 didn't have a blemish on his record for marijuana, and  Fritz's past hadn't been kept hidden until election morning that year Fritz never would have been elected SA in the first place. If that artile had hit the news stands 30 days before that election Fritz would have lost.
> Richard Fritz has abused his ofice with his immoral, corrupt, and illegal activities for too long. His record for prosecuting, and jailing drug dealers  is reason enough to disqualify him as as effective SA. Families are being torn apart, and people are dying  because he puts drug dealers back on the street. The judges here are part of the problem but they aren't the ones who put drug dealers on Stet Dockets, or No Prosequi the cases. Fritz does.If Fritz gets reelected again Nov 2  he will keep the job until he's 100 yrs old if he wants it.
> No one would have the nerve to run against him or his chosen predecessor for fear that he would do the same thing to them that he's done to Mattingly.
> I'm sick of people defending this man by attacking me, and changing the subject. I will keep responding to people who defend  Richard Fritz the way I have been doing this morning. There are still people here who know the truth of 1964. I know the truth about 2010.
> 
> 
> [/SIZE][/B]



First of all your opinion is severly tainted because of your relationship to someone who was just convicted and sentenced.  Of course you are biased and it is understandable.

Second I am pointing out valid points with regard to the psychotic frenzy and outright nastiness and innacuracy of specific issues.  I am not excusing Fritz of everything you point out.  There are things there that CERTAINLY would prevent me from voting for Fritz...IF there was a viable alternative, alas there is not.  

You see the problem here is when you fudge the truth or play loose with it ONE TIME with regard to your enemy you lose all credibility.  You and whatever user name Ken is using have lost that credibility.

Paper-caper, PLEASE.  Tell me you would not have done EXACTLY what Fritz did.  If you do I will call you a liar because I can tell one thing from your posting here you are tenacious and will do whatever you feel possible.

Now I am going to ask you one time to sit back with a glass of tea, take a deep breath and ponder....if only for a second the possibility, regardless of how remote that Fritz is RIGHT about Mattignly and Mattingly is the one who lured your relative down the path of clandestined behavior and shady dealings and Mattingly is the one who implicitly put your relative in prison for 2 and a half years after slipping off himself and to add insult to injury didn't even show up to the sentencing.....and Judge Wallace is doing your relative a huge favor barring contact.

Take one friggin second and think about that.


----------



## Pete

Annoying_Boy said:


> Sad Pete.
> 
> I slap you freaking senseless, leaving you embarrassed and unable to explain away any more factual evidence and all you do is start attacking Rossignol?
> 
> I'll let you get back to your attention whore campaign now.



Fool please, the only thing you have slapped is your pud over a Fritz campaign poster.

Do I need to remind you this entire discussion is about ROSSIGNOL's journalistic integrity with the rap[ist tag?

But that is OK, you love to turn on a dime when you get gut punched.  Most Sally-boy's who rely on flambouyance vice substance like to change the subject.

Have a nice day you flippin psychopath.  Be sure to call Fritz "Massa" next time you see him because he owns you.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Gilligan said:


> I'm going to be rolling on the floor laughing after Fritz is re-elected by what will probably now be a landslide thanks to Mattingly being smacked down so hard by a judge.
> 
> Come on Nov 3...I'm going to have me some fun on that day.



Then so be it.

We'll then have the distinction of not only being the county that put a rapist into office for three terms, but for being the county that did it for FOUR terms.

That's what you call a win in America these days!


----------



## Pete

Annoying_Boy said:


> You're wasting your time on that matted fur, rabid critter Pete. He has so much vitriolic hatred for Rossignol that he can't see the truth and will even tell lies to make him look bad.
> 
> And as Clem pointed out, Pete illegally used the mentall health system to drum people out of the service instead of an admin board. And then bragged about it.
> 
> He's a lying, mouth breather.



I don't hate Rossignol, I am severly diasspointed in him that's all.  Think off all the good he could have done for this county but instead he screwed up everything he touched and everyone he has aligned himself with.  Quite sad actually.


----------



## Gilligan

Annoying_Boy said:


> Then so be it.
> 
> We'll then have the distinction of not only being the county that put a rapist into office for three terms, but for being the county that did it for FOUR terms.
> 
> That's what you call a win in America these days!



As long as it represents a total loss for you...I'll be good with it. ;-)


----------



## Pete

Annoying_Boy said:


> Then so be it.
> 
> We'll then have the distinction of not only being the county that put a rapist into office for three terms, but for being the county that did it for FOUR terms.
> 
> That's what you call a win in America these days!



It is just like Themis and I said.  It is Rossignol who put Fritz in office.  If Rossignol had published the facts of the case 30 days before the election Fritz would certainly would have lost in 1998 because "Rape" certainly trumps "possession of marijuana" in the "Who is a bigger douchebag" test.  If you are angry at anyone it should be Rossignol.


----------



## Pete

Annoying_Boy said:


> You're wasting your time on that matted fur, rabid critter Pete. He has so much vitriolic hatred for Rossignol that he can't see the truth and will even tell lies to make him look bad.
> 
> And as Clem pointed out, Pete illegally used the mentall health system to drum people out of the service instead of an admin board. And then bragged about it.
> 
> He's a lying, mouth breather.



If anyone is an expert on mental defect it would be you.


----------



## JOKER

Annoying_Boy said:


> Then so be it.
> 
> We'll then have the distinction of not only being the county that put a rapist into office for three terms, but for being the county that did it for FOUR terms.
> 
> That's what you call a win in America these days!


 
Hey Clem, you changed names.
Does that mean you are not the forum sheriff anymore ??


----------



## Themis

Pete said:


> First of all your opinion is severly tainted because of your relationship to someone who was just convicted and sentenced.  Of course you are biased and it is understandable.
> 
> Second I am pointing out valid points with regard to the psychotic frenzy and outright nastiness and innacuracy of specific issues.  I am not excusing Fritz of everything you point out.  There are things there that CERTAINLY would prevent me from voting for Fritz...IF there was a viable alternative, alas there is not.
> 
> You see the problem here is when you fudge the truth or play loose with it ONE TIME with regard to your enemy you lose all credibility.  You and whatever user name Ken is using have lost that credibility.
> 
> Paper-caper, PLEASE.  Tell me you would not have done EXACTLY what Fritz did.  If you do I will call you a liar because I can tell one thing from your posting here you are tenacious and will do whatever you feel possible.
> 
> Now I am going to ask you one time to sit back with a glass of tea, take a deep breath and ponder....if only for a second the possibility, regardless of how remote that Fritz is RIGHT about Mattignly and Mattingly is the one who lured your relative down the path of clandestined behavior and shady dealings and Mattingly is the one who implicitly put your relative in prison for 2 and a half years after slipping off himself and to add insult to injury didn't even show up to the sentencing.....and Judge Wallace is doing your relative a huge favor barring contact.
> 
> Take one friggin second and think about that.



Quad scrpsi, scripsi



bresamil said:


> Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..
> * You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Pete said:


> I don't hate Rossignol, I am severly diasspointed in him that's all.  Think off all the good he could have done for this county but instead he screwed up everything he touched and everyone he has aligned himself with.  Quite sad actually.



Did you clench your butt cheeks together when you told that lie Pete?



Pete said:


> That would really suck if he paid for the coffin with a check and the check bounced and they repo's the coffin right out from under a dead person.





Pete said:


> I noticed today when clicking a link that the obnoxious Momma Leoni's audio add is gone from ST.Mary's today's website.  I had to go to Callaway and saw the place was still open though.
> 
> This got me wondering how the infamous acerbic tongued Rossignol would write the headline for his own pizza place going under since he loves to blast others.
> 
> So here is your shot, you get to be Rossignol.  Write the headline for the story that his pizza joint is going bankrupt and he is sticking his landlord for $27,000 in back rent and probably countless others.
> 
> _*Pussfaced Pizza Pusher goes belly up bilking creditors out of dough.*_
> 
> _*Scumbag deadbeat rips off landlord for over $27 grand.*_
> 
> _*Brick oven bilking; I'll gladly pay you tomorrow for a pizza today.*_


----------



## Pete

Annoying_Boy said:


> Did you clench your butt cheeks together when you told that lie Pete?



I like the last one 



> Brick oven bilking; I'll gladly pay you tomorrow for a pizza today.


  Too freaking funny!


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Pete said:


> I like the last one
> 
> 
> Too freaking funny!



Of course you think it's funny.

You got caught lying yet again, and of course you think it's funny.

You should quit your attention whore campaign and go see a head doc

:mouthbreather:


----------



## Pete

Annoying_Boy said:


> Of course you think it's funny.
> 
> You got caught lying yet again, and of course you think it's funny.
> 
> You should quit your attention whore campaign and go see a head doc
> 
> :mouthbreather:



Hell yea it is funny.  It was completely accurate....and funny.

None the less I don't hate Rossignol.  I find him, unethical, and phychotic in a purely facinating way.  I would love to sit down over a beer and ask him tons of questions. Like "How do you reconcile your rank hypicrisy in your mind?"  Of course I would probably have to buy but it would be worth it. 

You should just come out and say you are Rossignol. 

:windowlicker:


----------



## JOKER

Annoying_Boy said:


> Of course you think it's funny.
> 
> You got caught lying yet again, and of course you think it's funny.
> 
> You should quit your attention whore campaign and go see a head doc
> 
> :mouthbreather:


 
Looks like to me that all the Lyin' and cheatin' going on around here
is being done by John Mattingly and Daniel Brown and their merry
little band of nut case supporters.

I think Judge Wallace hit the Nail right on the Head.


----------



## Themis

JOKER said:


> Looks like to me that all the Lyin' and cheatin' going on around here
> is being done by Richard Fritz and Daniel White and their merry
> little band of  supporters.
> 
> I think Judge Wallace got hit the on the Head.



Clem_Shady;4413002]Saint Mary's County State's Attorney Richard Fritz has lost the election.

His staff have gathered to inform of the landslide loss.

Fritz begins to freak out about what brought him down.





bresamil said:


> Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..
> * You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*




Annoying_Boy;4413871]remember everyone, this is just a political parody, it isn't real. 



Clem's Missing video
YouTube - State's Attorney Richard Fritz Jails His Election Opponent



Annoying_Boy;4414998]notice this is a fictional political parody.

this is Clem's latest Fritz parody of Fritz holding an awards ceremony for the newspaper capers.


Themis;4411272]
*One of the best thing people will say about John Mattingly is "he's no quitter". He stands up to bullies, and fights them off.*
*John Mattingly is the right man! At the right time for Saint Mary's County!*

*Enough is Enough! Vote for John Mattingly State's Attorney 2010!*
*Crime Down 36% ?*
Someone needs to tell the people of Lexington Park, especially along the Great Mills Rd Corridor that Crime is down.
That area of the County is so crime ridden that WAWA closed their store there because of the numerous Robberies, Drug Deals, and Assaults that occurred on their property. They closed the store because they feared for the safety of their employees.
WAWA is a huge chain operation that has been in business for 46 years. WAWA  has closed smaller stores in inner city locations, closed old stores, and replaced them with newer larger stores.
Lexington Park, MD has the distinction of being the only location in the WAWA chain of more than 500 full size stores with gas stations that has been forced to close because of a crime problem.

*We need a State's Attorney who will make sure that repeat offenders are punished, and not pampered just to get them through the system.

Richard Fritz is putting Drug Dealers back on our streets to kill our children!!!!*




*Mattingly's Career Accomplishments*
10 Published Case Opinions (most in So. Md.)
Jury Verdict Record
President, SMC Bar Association
Governor, Md. State Bar Association
Fellow, Md. Bar Foundation (top 1% of lawyers demonstrating integrity & dedication)
Cases before:
  United States Supreme Court
  Md. Court of Appeals
  Md. Court of Special Appeals
  Fourth Circuit Court of Appeals

Goals
Will increase efficiency of staff through reduce staff, supervision, and training. St. Mary's Co has the largest staff of proscecutors per capita of any County in MD, with one of the lowest conviction rates in the State. 

Will work to decrease incidents of Domestic Violence through Counseling, Protection, and if necessary stiffer Punishment Programs.

Will work to help Juvenile Offenders get back on right track with Education, Job Training, and Counseling Programs.

Will not offer Repeat Offenders, Career Criminals, Major Crime Offenders, and Drug Dealers slap on wrist plea bargains.

Will continue with programs like Project Graduation, and the County Bad Check Program.


----------



## JOKER

This just hot off the press from todays paper....

*The Enterprise*
Friday, Oct. 22, 2010

By JOHN WHARTON
Staff writer

*Brown sentenced to term in prison*

*Judge says state's attorney candidate John Mattingly*
*also tried to cheat people in real-estate dealings*


A two-year investigation of real-estate fraud and witness tampering
resulted this week in a prison sentence for Daniel Jason Brown, 
and a judge's rebuke of state's attorney candidate John Mattingly

"I frankly don't think you were the instigator in any of these things,
but you played a major role," Judge Wallace said, and he barred Brown
from having any contact with John Mattingly after Brown is 
released from custody and begins five years of supervised probation.

"The two of you together (Mattingly & Brown) did operate your business corruptly,"
Judge Wallace said, "in an effort to cheat other people."

Renee Joy, assistant Prince George's prosecutor, spoke of Brown's conduct.
"His work ethic was proven to be shortcuts and scamming innocent people
to line his own pockets," Joy said. "He thinks that he's above the law."

In the home-improvement case, Joy said, "Mr. Brown was showing the
epitome of greed. He was taking advantage of an elderly woman who was
an amputee and had recently lost her husband."

for full story click on link below
Brown sentenced to term in prison


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady;4413002]Saint Mary's County State's Attorney Richard Fritz has lost the election.

His staff have gathered to inform of the landslide loss.

Fritz begins to freak out about what brought him down.



*bresamil;4373259]Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.[/QUOTE]*


remember everyone, this is just a political parody, it isn't real. 



Clem's Missing video
YouTube - State's Attorney Richard Fritz Jails His Election Opponent

notice this is a fictional political parody.

this is Clem's latest Fritz parody of Fritz holding an awards ceremony for the newspaper capers.



*One of the best thing people will say about John Mattingly is "he's no quitter". He stands up to bullies, and fights them off.*
*John Mattingly is the right man! At the right time for Saint Mary's County!*

*Enough is Enough! Vote for John Mattingly State's Attorney 2010!*

*Crime Down 36% ?*
Someone needs to tell the people of Lexington Park, especially along the Great Mills Rd Corridor that Crime is down.
That area of the County is so crime ridden that WAWA closed their store there because of the numerous Robberies, Drug Deals, and Assaults that occurred on their property. They closed the store because they feared for the safety of their employees.
WAWA is a huge chain operation that has been in business for 46 years. WAWA  has closed smaller stores in inner city locations, closed old stores, and replaced them with newer larger stores.
Lexington Park, MD has the distinction of being the only location in the WAWA chain of more than 500 full size stores with gas stations that has been forced to close because of a crime problem.

*We need a State's Attorney who will make sure that repeat offenders are punished, and not pampered just to get them through the system.

Richard Fritz is putting Drug Dealers back on our streets to kill our children!!!!*



*Mattingly's Career Accomplishments*
10 Published Case Opinions (most in So. Md.)
Jury Verdict Record
President, SMC Bar Association
Governor, Md. State Bar Association
Fellow, Md. Bar Foundation (top 1% of lawyers demonstrating integrity & dedication)
Cases before:
  United States Supreme Court
  Md. Court of Appeals
  Md. Court of Special Appeals
  Fourth Circuit Court of Appeals

Goals
Will increase efficiency of staff through reduce staff, supervision, and training. St. Mary's Co has the largest staff of proscecutors per capita of any County in MD, with one of the lowest conviction rates in the State. 

Will work to decrease incidents of Domestic Violence through Counseling, Protection, and if necessary stiffer Punishment Programs.

Will work to help Juvenile Offenders get back on right track with Education, Job Training, and Counseling Programs.

Will not offer Repeat Offenders, Career Criminals, Major Crime Offenders, and Drug Dealers slap on wrist plea bargains.

Will continue with programs like Project Graduation, and the County Bad Check Program.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JOKER

I am voting to
Re-Elect Richard Fritz
States Attorney


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> BSGal is right.  Rossignol has been doing business in St. Mary's for as long as I can remember.  And he has backers that finance him, so he doesn't really have to turn a profit.  Why does he have these powerful backers and what are they getting out of it?  I have no idea.  But he's not going away, I guarantee you, whether his businesses get boycotted or not.
> 
> That whole "paper caper" episode is a great example of how it works with him.  He can print "Fritz Rapes Girl" on the front page in huge letters the day
> before election day, with no details unless you actually read the article on the inside.  And that's not considered a violation of any type.  But for off-duty deputies to *purchase* the papers with private money (not county funds) was ruled to be a violation of his freedom of the press.
> 
> Think about that - someone *buying* his papers is a violation of his rights.  And the county had to pay him big buckaroonies for it.  Your tax dollars at
> work.
> 
> Amazing.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> Yes he did and he knows he did. You don't have to take my word for it - I don't really care - but I worked on the Fritz campaign when he ran for States Attorney the first time.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Part 2: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.



*bresamil;Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## JOKER




----------



## Themis

Themis said:


> Dorsey Blasts Fritz Over Failing To Account For Drug Funds, Lying About Gambling
> 
> 
> COMPTON (October 1998) --- St. Mary’s States Attorney Walter B. Dorsey accused Richard Fritz, his former deputy who is running as a Republican to succeed him, with maliciously and falsely attacking his political enemies while serving as deputy states attorney as well as failing to account for thousands of dollars in drug funds administered by Fritz in 1992. Dorsey also called Fritz’s attempt to convince citizens that would be a tough antidrug prosecutor a "masquerade" and he promised to "unmask" Fritz .
> Walter Dorsey;
> 
> Dorsey said;
> *"The Office of States Attorney of St. Mary’s County is very important and it should not be used as a way to attack political enemies or to attack anyone and hold them up to public ridicule. *One cannot talk about what took place in a Grand Jury room if an indictment is not forthcoming, in order to protect the Grand Jury process. The same is true if an investigation does not yield an indictment or criminal charges."
> Dorsey;
> " I am going to say some things tonight that I could not before," warned Dorsey. "You may remember some articles in the paper a few years ago, they surfaced because Richard Fritz misrepresented to the local press that he had evidence that Sheriff Wayne Pettit and Commissioner Eddie Bailey were gambling with drug dealers and prostitutes in an illegal gambling hall."
> "Fritz later told me he knew nothing about it when the articles were published," said Dorsey. "I met with the officials of the Maryland State Police and they reported to me that they had no evidence of Bailey and Pettit playing cards or being in the Cinderblock Building."
> "The only evidence that Fritz had was a drug dealer named Gary Lee Stanley, whom he gave $4,000 in drug fund money to probably play cards with," said Dorsey. "Fritz misrepresented to the press that these public officials were gambling in there, he used this office to embarrass Pettit and Bailey for political purposes because he supported their opponents."
> Dorsey said that Fritz knew that the state police reported to him that they had not been able to collaborate the information from the drug dealer after they sent an undercover investigator in to gamble at the Cinderblock Building. *When Fritz then turned around and gave out information about the gambling investigation, which the state police say did not produce any incriminating evidence against the two officials, Dorsey equated that act with revealing Grand Jury testimony.*Following the publication of several articles about the alleged presence of the sheriff and the county commissioner in the Cinderblock Building the two filed a $1.5 million libel suit against the newspaper. Prior to publication of the articles, Pettit and Bailey failed to comment on the allegations when asked for comment, an act that contributed to their plight.
> After a year and a half of legal proceedings, the newspaper proved it’s reliance upon Fritz, as a public official, as the source of information on Pettit and Bailey being in the building. Fritz gave a affidavit certifying he supplied information about the sheriff and commissioner frequenting the gambling hall to the newspaper. Upon discovering that fact, the two plaintiffs were forced to drop their suit as the newspaper had every right to report to it’s readers the information it relied upon from Fritz, as deputy states attorney, to be accurate and true, and therefore, did not act in a malicious manner.
> Fritz Lied To Newspaper, and Public Dorsey said after the speech last Thursday that he felt Fritz’s misuse of prosecutorial powers was outrageous, in that he apparently deliberately misled the newspaper about the truth concerning Bailey and Pettit; that not only did the former prosecutor lie and hurt them, but he also lied to everyone in St. Mary’s County.
> "We have just seen this vividly demonstrated that when the president admitted that he lied to the nation when he spoke on television in January, that when a public official lies to a newspaper about a material fact, that he is lying to the entire community as well when that information is published and relied upon by the publisher and the readers to be true," said Dorsey.
> "A public official, which is what Fritz was when he was a member of my office," said Dorsey, "has to tell the public the truth, and in this matter he did not. He thrived on manipulating, lying and misleading and therefore, by having the newspaper, Pettit and Bailey all fighting each other, he was able to stand aside with amusement at the results of his political manipulations with ST. MARY’S TODAY taking the sheriff and the commissioner to task for being in the gambling hall when they actually were not."
> Dorsey said that when he confronted Fritz about the information contained in the articles; that Fritz denied having contacted the state police about the alleged activities in the Cinderblock Building and the alleged presence of the sheriff and the commissioner.
> Dorsey said that Fritz claimed the state police probe at the Cinderblock Building began as an offshoot of a gambling operation in Charlotte Hall.
> That operation was later halted after state police conducted a raid and made several arrests.
> When Dorsey went back to the state police about the matter, they gave him a copy of the letter Fritz had sent them as an official request for an investigation, after having it typed by his wife who works in the prosecutor’s office, requesting the state police investigate the presence of the two officials in the gambling hall which formerly was located next to the Sign of the Whale Liquors in Lexington Park.
> *Dorsey said when he confronted Fritz about lying to him that there were also other issues taking place at the same time which led to Fritz walking out, quitting his job with no notice or regard for the several drug cases he was handling and returning to the practice of law which has led him to become the principal attorney for all of the local drug dealers.*Fritz ran for election as states attorney in 1994, a race he lost in the Democratic Primary and is running once again this year, but now as a newly minted Republican.
> 
> *Fritz Repeatedly Failed To  Give Accounting For Drug Fund*Fritz was also accused by Dorsey on Thursday of failing to ever account for thousands of dollars that passed through a drug fund over which the deputy prosecutor had control.
> "We had a drug fund that was not audited by the county, but was administered by Fritz," said Dorsey. "He would not account for the money. I told him to give an accounting of the money and instead, he quit."
> *"I repeatedly asked Fritz for a proper accounting of the money, thousands of dollars, and he never provided any such accounting," explained Dorsey in an interview after the rally. "He would direct that checks be issued to him and not to any specific person. No record was ever furnished as to what then happened to the money. $3,200 in supposedly ‘flash money’ which is never spent and always returned has never been accounted for."*
> *Fritz, at the time, responded to the warning of the state police that they would not trust him with secret information, by saying he would drop cases in which they failed to give him prior information.*"Fritz has masqueraded as being tough on drugs long enough and it is time to unmask him," said Dorsey. "He is the attorney for all the drug dealers in the county. He portrays himself as if he is the opponent of drug dealers, but the facts prove otherwise."
> *"In the last few years that he was my deputy and in charge of the narcotics division, there were 302 drug distribution cases, serious cases, and there could reasons to drop a few cases, but not the 201 cases that Fritz personally dropped," pointed out Dorsey about Fritz’s record.*
> "But now that Fritz is campaigning, he has the audacity to say he will fight the drug dealers," said Dorsey at the meeting.
> Later, the chief prosecutor stated bluntly; "Fritz has lied repeatedly about these matters. His record as a prosecutor was certainly not what he portrayed to the public and now he makes a very good living off the drug dealers, many of whom, pay their attorney fees in the same cash they make from those who are addicted to and use illegal narcotics --- the very same cash generated from the two-thirds of crime, chiefly burglaries of homes and businesses."
> Richard Fritz did not return a call requesting comment on Dorsey’s charges prior to press deadline.




Themis

*One of the best thing people will say about John Mattingly is "he's no quitter". He stands up to bullies, and fights them off.*
*John Mattingly is the right man! At the right time for Saint Mary's County!*

*Crime Down 36% ?*
Someone needs to tell the people of Lexington Park, especially along the Great Mills Rd Corridor that Crime is down.
That area of the County is so crime ridden that WAWA closed their store there because of the numerous Robberies, Drug Deals, and Assaults that occurred on their property. They closed the store because they feared for the safety of their employees.
WAWA is a huge chain operation that has been in business for 46 years. WAWA  has closed smaller stores in inner city locations, closed old stores, and replaced them with newer larger stores.
Lexington Park, MD has the distinction of being the only location in the WAWA chain of more than 500 full size stores with gas stations that has been forced to close because of a crime problem.

*Rick Fritz-"Happens All The Time"*

*We need a State's Attorney who will make sure that repeat offenders are punished, and not pampered just to get them through the system.
Richard Fritz puts drug dealers back on our streets and they're killing our children*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Annoying_Boy




----------



## Annoying_Boy

terbear1225 said:


> :bump:
> 
> i like this game!


----------



## Themis

Annoying_Boy said:


>





Themis said:


> *bresamil;Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## Annoying_Boy

terbear1225 said:


> :bump:
> 
> i like this game!


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Fritz hater checking in.


----------



## BadCat

if it was on 20/20 it must be true. 

johnmattingly.com/fritz-smear


----------



## Annoying_Boy

*John Mattingly for States Attorney St. Mary's County Maryland*


----------



## BadCat

Annoying_Boy said:


> *John Mattingly for States Attorney St. Mary's County Maryland*



Richard Fritz's Checkered Past

*1964* Fritz plead guilty to Sex Offense.

*1983 *Commonwealth of Virginia is forced to take action against Fritz for his failure to pay and honor his child support obligations.

*1992* Fritz cannot account for the State's Attorney's Office Drug Fund money. Rather than accounting for the missing fund money, Fritz resigns as Assistant State's Attorney.

*1998* Fritz engineers the infamous "Paper Caper." On the eve of the election for State's Attorney, Fritz illegally suppressed the St. Mary's Today's revelation that Fritz was guilty of rape.

*2003* Chief Judge Wilkinson finds that Fritz's actions in the "Paper Caper" violated constitutional protections. The opinion stated that Fritz had actually engaged in criminal conduct and compared his political tactics to the terror tactics of the KKK. Fritz cost the taxpayers $500,000 in settlement and untold costs in attorneys.

*2005* On the nationally televised program, ABC NEWS 20/20, Fritz excused is his sex offense by stating, "It happens all the time." This comment was in response to the question regarding a 15- year-old girl having group sexual relations with three young men. Fritz further attacked the victim and her reputation. Finally, admitting his misdeeds, Fritz concluded, "So what?"

*2009* John Mattingly announces his candidacy for State's Attorney against Fritz. Fritz devotes the full resources of his office to investigating Mattingly. Fritz exchanges plea deals with criminals to provide perjured testimony, threatens witnesses and manufactures evidence. The result was 140 charges against Mattingly. Mattingly is acquitted. Independent dismisses all charges stating, "Because justice demanded it."

TEXT TAKEN FROM

*JohnMattingly.com*


----------



## JOKER




----------



## BadCat

Chief Judge Wilkinson finds that Fritz had actually engaged in criminal conduct and compared his political tactics to the terror tactics of the KKK.


----------



## JOKER




----------



## Annoying_Boy

Annoying_Boy said:


>


----------



## FireBrand

*recipe for choc chip pumpkin muffins*

Ingredients
3/4 cup white sugar 1/4 cup vegetable oil 2 eggs 3/4 cup canned pumpkin 1/4 cup water 1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 3/4 teaspoon baking powder 1/2 teaspoon baking soda 1/4 teaspoon ground cloves 1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 1/4 teaspoon salt 1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 1/2 cup semisweet chocolate chips 
Directions
Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). Grease and flour muffin pan or use paper liners. 
Mix sugar, oil, eggs. Add pumpkin and water. In separate bowl mix together the baking flour, baking soda, baking powder, spices and salt.. Add wet mixture and stir in chocolate chips. 
Fill muffin cups 2/3 full with batter. Bake in preheated oven for 20 to 25 minutes.


----------



## Bay_Kat

FireBrand said:


> Ingredients
> 3/4 cup white sugar 1/4 cup vegetable oil 2 eggs 3/4 cup canned pumpkin 1/4 cup water 1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 3/4 teaspoon baking powder 1/2 teaspoon baking soda 1/4 teaspoon ground cloves 1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 1/4 teaspoon salt 1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 1/2 cup semisweet chocolate chips
> Directions
> Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). Grease and flour muffin pan or use paper liners.
> Mix sugar, oil, eggs. Add pumpkin and water. In separate bowl mix together the baking flour, baking soda, baking powder, spices and salt.. Add wet mixture and stir in chocolate chips.
> Fill muffin cups 2/3 full with batter. Bake in preheated oven for 20 to 25 minutes.



That sounds really good.  I think I'll go shopping in the morning. Thanks!


----------



## hvp05

FireBrand said:


> *recipe for choc chip pumpkin muffins*


You found a productive use for this thread!


----------



## FireBrand

hvp05 said:


> You found a productive use for this thread!


 
Can we paste in Tolstoy's War and Peace if we give proper credits ?


----------



## Bay_Kat

hvp05 said:


> You found a productive use for this thread!



This is kind of funny, a Halloween costume, gone a little overboard.


----------



## FireBrand

Bay_Kat said:


> This is kind of funny, a Halloween costume, gone a little overboard.


Dang, now you are making me hungry.
Do you have a Krystal's burgers close to you ?


----------



## Bay_Kat

FireBrand said:


> Dang, now you are making me hungry.
> Do you have a Krystal's burgers close to you ?



no, I have a Burger King....that's about it for burgers close by.


----------



## hvp05

FireBrand said:


> Can we paste in Tolstoy's War and Peace if we give proper credits ?


Sure can!  According to Ken, we can post copyrighted material anytime we want - and he encourages doing it *without* credits!


----------



## Bean Machine

I voted for Fritz


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Watch it!

Download it!

Send it to your friends!

Think about what you just saw!


----------



## JOKER

Dolan Media Newswire Story

*The Daily Record, (Baltimore, MD)*
*Author: Danielle Ulman*
*10/26/2010 *


Maryland state's attorney candidate's partner sentenced

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BALTIMORE, MD -- Daniel J. Brown received a far harsher sentence than expected last week on charges stemming from his relationship with John A. Mattingly Jr., a candidate for St. Mary’s County state’s attorney. 

*Daniel Brown*, who was hoping for a six-month sentence with work-release privileges, instead *drew a 10-year prison term with all but two years suspended* for the misdemeanor of conspiring to unlawfully affix a public seal to a deed. He will serve an additional six months in jail for conspiring to influence a witness to a 2007 shooting incident involving one of Mattingly’s clients.

In imposing the sentence in St. Mary’s County Circuit Court, Judge Sean Wallace ignored the recommendation of the prosecutors, who sought the six-month term pursuant to a plea deal in the notary case. *Wallace accused Brown and Mattingly of corrupt business practices.*

*Isabel M. Cumming, the Prince George’s County state’s attorney* brought in to handle the cases because Mattingly is running against the incumbent state’s attorney in St. Mary’s, *said the judge was “fair.”*
“We were bound to our plea agreement with what we offered,” she said. “The judge did give a stronger sentence. It does happen.* Judge Wallace is a good judge.”*

John Mattingly and Daniel Brown were both charged in the land-transfer case, and with a conspiracy to influence witnesses in the second case.

“I frankly don't think you were the instigator in any of these things, but you played a major role,” the visiting Prince George’s County judge said to Brown, according to The Enterprise, a Southern Maryland newspaper.* “The two of you together did operate your business corruptly in an effort to cheat other people.”*


*Sisters keep property*

Daniel Brown’s false-seal conviction resulted from a land deal with three Baltimore sisters, in which he was convicted of asking his sister-in-law to notarize a deed she had not witnessed. The sisters will keep their interest in the property, Cumming has said.

The witness-tampering charge stemmed from an incident involving one of Mattingly’s former clients, Terry Clarke, who had been charged with first-degree assault and illegal gun possession after shooting at people near his property line. Mattingly was accused of telling Clarke and Brown to pay off the victim witnesses.

Brown entered an Alford plea to that count, acknowledging that prosecutors had sufficient evidence to convict him. However, he told the court that the only person he ever spoke to about the case was Clarke.

*In addition, Brown will serve a concurrent 30-day sentence from a guilty plea for doing home improvement work without a license. Brown will repay $30,000 to the deceased homeowner’s heirs.*

After serving his time, he will undergo five years of supervised probation.

See full story Click on link below

The Dolan Company -- Dolan Media Newswire Story


----------



## JOKER

Latest Election News


----------



## BadCat




----------



## Annoying_Boy




----------



## BadCat

Annoying_Boy said:


>



are you sure about that?


----------



## Annoying_Boy

BadCat said:


> are you sure about that?



Positive!


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Vote Fritz out today!


----------

